# State Income Taxes



## ameanderer (Aug 13, 2014)

To those of you who work as freelancers, do you pay nonresident income taxes in all the states from which you are paid if your state has no reciprocal arrangements? I've been trying to work for organizations in states where there is no state income tax, but I find this to be pretty limiting (9 states only). I'm under the impressions that all earnings over $600.00 have to be reported. I'd love to hear from anyone who deals with this issue. Thanks!


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 13, 2014)

As an attorney, my only advice would be to talk to a CPA or a tax attorney. I would guess that this isn't an expensive question to get answered, but you need some specific expertise. FYI, I can't give you an answer because (1) I have no idea, and (2) legal ethics rules.


----------



## Morkonan (Aug 14, 2014)

ameanderer said:


> To those of you who work as freelancers, do you pay nonresident income taxes in all the states from which you are paid if your state has no reciprocal arrangements? I've been trying to work for organizations in states where there is no state income tax, but I find this to be pretty limiting (9 states only). I'm under the impressions that all earnings over $600.00 have to be reported. I'd love to hear from anyone who deals with this issue. Thanks!



The company is required to file and deduct income tax for any employee receiving over $600 (or around that) *or* who is employed for a period exceeding 90 days (IIRC),_ cumulative._ So, if you have received over $600 as an employee, temporary or otherwise, or you have worked for them during the year for 90 days, cumulative, not necessarily consecutively, they will have to deduct payroll tax. However, you must report any income you earned, regardless. At least, that's how I understand it, but I am not an accountant.

Internet forums are a crappy place to get specific legal or accounting advice, by the way.  Go pay the $50 consultation fee to ask a certified accountant what you should do.


----------

